# Received a small 2in black box with Tivo Logo by FedEx ??



## addman711 (Aug 8, 2008)

FedEx showed up today with a package. It contained a Black felt bag with a small 2 inch square box with fold out AC prongs, DC car plug and 2 USB ports. It has a TIVO LOGO on it. Also 2 USB cables with different mini plugs on them ans a small adapter to go from a mini to a larger type of plug.

There was NO paperwork, no instructions, no nothing. My best guess is that it is a universal phone charger?? (by the way none of the adapters fit my phone)

Just wondering why I got it?? Never ordered it and can't find it anywhere on Tivo site??


----------



## qz3fwd (Jul 6, 2007)

addman711 said:


> FedEx showed up today with a package. It contained a Black felt bag with a small 2 inch square box with fold out AC prongs, DC car plug and 2 USB ports. It has a TIVO LOGO on it. Also 2 USB cables with different mini plugs on them ans a small adapter to go from a mini to a larger type of plug.
> 
> There was NO paperwork, no instructions, no nothing. My best guess is that it is a universal phone charger?? (by the way none of the adapters fit my phone)
> 
> Just wondering why I got it?? Never ordered it and can't find it anywhere on Tivo site??


Maybe you could post a picture of it?


----------



## news4me2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Have you participated in any TiVo beta testing recently?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Fight Club gift? In which case, you didn't actually receive it.


----------



## poofy (Jan 16, 2012)

This is the new Tivo Premier 5 with 6 tuners!!


----------



## addman711 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes I was in the Umbrella Omega that closed a couple of months ago. If it is a parting gift you would think they would have sent a little note by email or with it.

Here is what it looks like. The AC prongs are on the back side and the 2 USB ports are on the edge pointing toward the bottom of the pic.

Pic attached


Wish it was a Premier 5 !!


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats way nicer than the umbrella with little Tivo's all over it they sent me


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I can't see what the plug on the end of the white cable is, but the black cable is MicroUSB (a very common charging connector nowadays). You also got an adapter that fits the older 30-pin Apple connector.


Steve


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

The white cable appears to be a lightning connector.


----------



## addman711 (Aug 8, 2008)

I've never seen the white cables connector before. The contacts are on the Outside of the plug? There are 8 contacts on each side. It is about the same size as a mini but looks like it would plug in either way as it is a perfect rectangle shape.

At this point I think I would rather have the Umbrella .... lol


----------



## addman711 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yah I just looked up Lightning Connector and that is exactly what it is.

Well from what everyone has said I will assume it is a Tivo Gift and is a Universal Charger for All devices except mine.. lol

Thanks for the help.

Maybe I will put it on Ebay for like $600 bucks.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I think I would not be posting that you were in a beta, much less the name of the beta.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

magnus said:


> I think I would not be posting that you were in a beta, much less the name of the beta.


Corrrect. The NDA agreed to persists even following the conclusion of the beta, and covers all details up to and beyond whether or not you even participated in a beta.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

addman711 said:


> At this point I think I would rather have the Umbrella .... lol


I wouldve rather had a few months of free service or something like that. I tried to give the umbrella away but no one wanted it because it has little Tivo's all over it


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Corrrect. The NDA agreed to persists even following the conclusion of the beta, and covers all details up to and beyond whether or not you even participated in a beta.


And how would you know?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Since it has a plug for an automobile cigar lighter, it's obviously the new car radio TiVo!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

addman711 said:


> Yah I just looked up Lightning Connector and that is exactly what it is.
> 
> Well from what everyone has said I will assume it is a Tivo Gift and is a Universal Charger for All devices except mine.. lol
> 
> ...


Your phone doesn't charge via USB?


----------



## addman711 (Aug 8, 2008)

No Sorry it doesn't charge via USB, and I paid $7.79 for it Too... wtf.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

A gift card is better. They don't give those out any more after testing?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

addman711 said:


> Yah I just looked up Lightning Connector and that is exactly what it is.
> 
> Well from what everyone has said I will assume it is a Tivo Gift and is a Universal Charger for All devices except mine.. lol
> 
> ...


I find your item very intriguing. Your price is right in my price range, and my favorite nephew is in desperate need for it. I will send you a check for $800. Please cash the check and send the item to me minus the shipping charge of up to $50, so a check to me of $150. This transaction is guaranteed by the National Nigerian Scammers Alliance, so you not to worry.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I guess it's a universal smartphone charger kit with car kit.

It takes AC or 12V in, and outputs either USB to iPhone/iPod/iPad (either 30 pin via the adapter or Lightning) and to everything else using Micro-USB.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Ever since I stopped participating in things that require being a member of the NDA Club, every decent software update that comes out, you don't see people posting about mystery gifts from TiVo. But, every update that utterly disappoints, or makes my TiVo worse than it was, a thread pops up, about these mystery gifts, and people that obviously participated in beta testing, or field trials, break the biggest rule of participation, by disclosing it. So, these people who can't even grasp the basics of a NDA, are the same people entrusted to TEST software before if rolls out?

God help us all...  :down: :down: :down:


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

nooneuknow said:


> Ever since I stopped participating in things that require being a member of the NDA Club, every decent software update that comes out, you don't see people posting about mystery gifts from TiVo. But, every update that utterly disappoints, or makes my TiVo worse than it was, a thread pops up, about these mystery gifts, and people that obviously participated in beta testing, or field trials, break the biggest rule of participation, by disclosing it. So, these people who can't even grasp the basics of a NDA, are the same people entrusted to TEST software before if rolls out?
> 
> God help us all...  :down: :down: :down:


I think slamming NDA gagged testers may not be the best approach, just because you no longer are involved doesn't mean they're not doing thorough testing. If I were to find myself in that in that situation some day, I would be somewhat offended by your sweeping and derisive judgement of them.

While YOUR experience is that each revision makes your boxes a bigger POS than previous, that doesn't mean that everyone has the same result.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> I think slamming NDA gagged testers may not be the best approach, just because you no longer are involved doesn't mean they're not doing thorough testing. If I were to find myself in that in that situation some day, I would be somewhat offended by your sweeping and derisive judgement of them.
> 
> While YOUR experience is that each revision makes your boxes a bigger POS than previous, that doesn't mean that everyone has the same result.


If you look at the basis of my post, I start off making an observation, that I DO GET DECENT UPDATES, and don't see threads popping up about mystery gifts, after those roll out. I then observe that updates I would rather have gone without, seem to be followed by people who can't even abide by the first, and second rules of NDA Club, reporting mystery gifts, and publicly break their NDA. The things that go on in testing involve FOLLOWING INSTRUCTIONS. So, if they can't even follow the first two rules, before even beginning, what would instill confidence that these participants can follow instructions?

There was at least one prior thread, where a former beta and field trial supervisor expressed, in a way, that those people were making TiVo look bad, breaking their NDAs, as well as making TiVo have to consider whether any future rewards could be given, without it leading to these things. Obviously, that TiVo supervisor was right. He also used similar emoticons.

One could simply look at it as Group A for Update "Delta" did a good job, a good update went out, and if they received gifts, nobody heard about it (the way it should be). Then Group B for Update "Zebra" did a lousy job, received gifts, violated their NDAs, and perhaps won't be invited to ever participate again (because they couldn't abide by the rules, and MAYBE didn't follow instructions they were given as testers), and will once again make TiVo have to consider if giving out gifts is worth it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

nooneuknow said:


> If you look at the basis of my post, I start off making an observation, that I DO GET DECENT UPDATES, and don't see threads popping up about mystery gifts, after those roll out. I then observe that updates I would rather have gone without, seem to be followed by people who can't even abide by the first, and second rules of NDA Club, reporting mystery gifts, and publicly break their NDA. The things that go on in testing involve FOLLOWING INSTRUCTIONS. So, if they can't even follow the first two rules, before even beginning, what would instill confidence that these participants can follow instructions?
> 
> There was at least one prior thread, where a former beta and field trial supervisor expressed, in a way, that those people were making TiVo look bad, breaking their NDAs, as well as making TiVo have to consider whether any future rewards could be given, without it leading to these things. Obviously, that TiVo supervisor was right. He also used similar emoticons.
> 
> One could simply look at it as Group A for Update "Delta" did a good job, a good update went out, and if they received gifts, nobody heard about it (the way it should be). Then Group B for Update "Zebra" did a lousy job, received gifts, violated their NDAs, and perhaps won't be invited to ever participate again (because they couldn't abide by the rules, and MAYBE didn't follow instructions they were given as testers), and will once again make TiVo have to consider if giving out gifts is worth it.


Coaching your answers in relation to a few folks that were morons in regards to what they participated in does a disservice to the number of folks we don't know about who are able to do what's asked.

I've done beta for other fields in the past, and the majority of folks involved are good solid testers, and in those instances we found tons of issues (and managed to follow instructions) since the vendor and the product no longer exist I'm willing to say something on the issue. I also know at the time that we found bugs that were considered "acceptable risk" for the released product.

To suggest with the sweeping generalization of


> God help us all...


 is what really ticked me off, if someone had that opinion when I was doing testing back then, I'd consider it quite rude and insulting, thus my willingness to step in and say it now.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

addman711 said:


> Yah I just looked up Lightning Connector and that is exactly what it is.
> 
> Well from what everyone has said I will assume it is a Tivo Gift and is a Universal Charger for All devices except mine.. lol
> 
> ...


I know youre kidding, but I sell those for $4.99 without the TiVo logo.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> Coaching your answers in relation to a few folks that were morons in regards to what they participated in does a disservice to the number of folks we don't know about who are able to do what's asked.
> 
> I've done beta for other fields in the past, and the majority of folks involved are good solid testers, and in those instances we found tons of issues (and managed to follow instructions) since the vendor and the product no longer exist I'm willing to say something on the issue. I also know at the time that we found bugs that were considered "acceptable risk" for the released product.
> 
> To suggest with the sweeping generalization of is what really ticked me off, if someone had that opinion when I was doing testing back then, I'd consider it quite rude and insulting, thus my willingness to step in and say it now.


I understand what you mean. I have no interest in dragging this out. There's more I'd like to add, but I don't have the luxury of no longer being a member of NDA Club. Mine is still active, even though it is years old. Just because I chose/choose not to participate, and it has been years, doesn't take that albatross off from my neck.

I can't even relay why I made the choice. I can say I feel in a position to do more good, and speak more freely, by making the choice I did.

Before anybody accuses me of breaking my own NDA, I'll point out that I never said who the other party, on the other end of the NDA agreement is.

You are right about one thing, for sure... The people whom I "attacked" as a group, have no voice, unless they break any NDA they agreed to. Every group has good and bad apples. If I could go back in time, I'd never have become a member of NDA club, with any entity.

Then again, I did learn a lot. Unfortunately, I can't share or discuss that acquired knowledge, only use it for my own, on my own.  :down: :down: :down:


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Wait a minute. Maybe this is why we don't yet have DTA for the Mini! 

They stopped development on it to make a cell phone charger!


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Not that there are other betas..


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

This makes me not want to be a beta tester They just give you cheap chinese crap with tivo stickers on it? I can do that myself.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I've tested for companies that don't give you anything. I like testing just to try out new things and try to break them.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Arcady said:


> This makes me not want to be a beta tester They just give you cheap chinese crap with tivo stickers on it? I can do that myself.


They used to give out Visa gift cards. At least I remember getting a couple in the past.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

How would posting a trinket they give out as part of the program break the NDA about the beta TiVo hardware/software? They are basically two unrelated things from a technical perspective.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Generally, you're not even supposed to mention that you were in a beta. I don't know what TiVo's current beta agreement looks like, so it may have different rules.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

stevel said:


> Generally, you're not even supposed to mention that you were in a beta. I don't know what TiVo's current beta agreement looks like, so it may have different rules.


I'd say that in every case I've seen, the first rule of NDA club is that you can't talk about NDA club


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> I'd say that in every case I've seen, the first rule of NDA club is that you can't talk about NDA club


Exactly. Even if something you participate in under NDA Club is over, the NDA remains in effect for perpetuity. The only way out, is if the entity you have the NDA club membership with, ceases to exist.

Saying you received a mysterious package/item, is OK. Publicly stating that you participated in an NDA Club activity, as a guess at the reason for receiving the item, is not.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

That seems like kind of stretched out logic. Although if you say what the program is, I guess that would technically be breaking the NDA...


----------



## JSY (Nov 6, 2002)

SnakeEyes said:


> I've tested for companies that don't give you anything. I like testing just to try out new things and try to break them.


I thought this is why people test.. not because of some gift afterwards.

Anyway, as a side note to another comment, I'm not fan of Apple, but their products are largely made in China and they are neither cheap nor crap (but that last part is debatable depending if you are a fan).


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> Exactly. Even if something you participate in under NDA Club is over, the NDA remains in effect for perpetuity. The only way out, is if the entity you have the NDA club membership with, ceases to exist.


What are the consequences of breaking a NDA?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Usually, disqualification from future betas. There's really little more that can be done.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

scandia101 said:


> What are the consequences of breaking a NDA?


It can be far worse than the usual disqualifications from participating in future activities, as well as terminating any active ones. For example: If hypothetically, your NDA was with TiVo, they could use termination of TiVo service as a "legal measure", rather than sue for money.

Yes, that's extreme. I don't want to start a big argument over legal precedents, or how unlikely such dramatic action may, or may not, be. In many NDAs, the entity you enter into the NDA with doesn't specify how extreme the consequences of breaking it may be. It just gets left "wide open".


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I don't think TiVo cares all that much that people admit to being in a beta test. They just don't want you talking about what is involved in the beta test (new software, new feature, etc.). 
Also, I think TiVo kind of looks the other way when it comes to this forum.
Even though they don't admit it, TCF is a valuable resource for them.

[/speculation]

In the past, people on this forum have talked about the Tivo beta testing program, they just didn't go into details. At the time, TiVo was doing consistent Fall/Spring updates, and you could probably guess who the beta testers were in the software speculation threads and then confirm your suspicions when the software was "officially" released.

Sadly, it seems that there is not that much interest in the program these days.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

steve614 said:


> I don't think TiVo cares all that much that people admit to being in a beta test. They just don't want you talking about what is involved in the beta test (new software, new feature, etc.).
> Also, I think TiVo kind of looks the other way when it comes to this forum.
> Even though they don't admit it, TCF is a valuable resource for them.
> 
> ...


If you start the process to become a NDA Club member, like the first few steps of applying to become a TiVo Beta tester, or a "Field Trial" participant, one of the questionnaire screens asks if you are a member and/or participant on any public forum, as well as if you are on any social networks. TCF is actually listed as something you have to disclose, in the more specific check/don't check screens. This much can be found by any member of the public, who applies for consideration, so it is in no way a NDA violation (as you haven't agreed to one, yet).

Like I've said, it's more satisfying, for me, to not be a part of anything that effectively puts me under a gag-order. If I wasn't a forum member, and/or didn't care to discuss "stuff" (for lack of a better way to say many things), then I wouldn't mind.

In the past, simple disclosure of having -been- a participant, has mostly been pretty simple: You may just get a warning, or you may be removed from the pool of candidates for future consideration. The repercussions increase exponentially, depending on the nature of noncompliance.

In one of my past NDA Club experiences, a member spilled nearly every detail, publicly. I quickly reported the infractions. I got a personal phone call, thanking me for quickly reporting the leak. I'll never forget the words "You don't even want to know what actions we've taken against this person....". The tone, and the words, were chilling (not to be confused with cool and refreshing). The entity, which I can not even name, scrubbed all traces of what that person leaked.

I suspect that a large number of Beta testers and field trial participants have found themselves feeling "ignored", and the buggy product/software they tested was released onto the public, regardless of what they found and reported. When you do this sort of activity, and do it right, it takes a lot of work and determination. If you wind up feeling it was all for naught, why would you ever do it again?

If it wasn't for NDA Clubs, can you imagine how many people would be saying things like "I reported this, along with 21 other people, out of 30, and it was released anyway..."?

I'd rather operate outside of anything that involves a NDA. It was equally frustrating to not be able to share things that I felt the public should know, as it was to know that the entity chose to ignore its own testers and roll the product, or software, anyway (corporate deadline, trumps a known defect, or issue).

I better stop now, before I accidentally/unintentionally get too specific, and give away some detail(s) that keeps this from being a NDA Club violation.

While I am posting this on a TiVo-related public forum, I'm not saying that anything I have said is about TiVo. It is all to be taken as a broad generalization, of real-life NDA Club membership experiences.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

steve614 said:


> In the past, people on this forum have talked about the Tivo beta testing program, they just didn't go into details. At the time, TiVo was doing consistent Fall/Spring updates, and you could probably guess who the beta testers were in the software speculation threads and then confirm your suspicions when the software was "officially" released.
> 
> Sadly, it seems that there is not that much interest in the program these days.


Not that much interest in the beta program!!, maybe that because upgraded TiVo owners are now not able to be in the beta program, and most (but not all!!) people on this forum have upgraded their TiVos hard drive.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

lessd said:


> Not that much interest in the beta program!!, maybe that because upgraded TiVo owners are now not able to be in the beta program, and most (but not all!!) people on this forum have upgraded their TiVos hard drive.


Even though TiVo can tell that you have changed your drive, and can still tell if you put the original back in, putting the original factory drive back in is still a hypothetical way to get around this problem. That is how you can hypothetically get around this problem, if you are that determined to try.

In the lower-octane versions of a "beta test", there are "field trials", and "open betas", where they could hypothetically not care, just to hypothetically get more participation (and perhaps, hypothetically, test the software on more units and/or analyze if there are any differences reported, or noted in the internal TiVo logs, by those who have an upgraded drive).

I think the need for the words hypothetical any hypothetically should be fairly self-explanatory. If you can't figure it out, please don't ask me about it.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Give it a rest people. :down:


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

wkearney99 said:


> Give it a rest people. :down:


I don't see the title "Moderator", Super Moderator", or "Forum Administrator" as a title for your user profile.

If you are none of these, in any official capacity, then you have no rights to tell people to "give it a rest".

I do invite you to tell an official of the forum, if you feel there is something going on that needs to be stopped, or moderated. That IS the right you do have.

:down: back at you for, in a rough way of looking at it, telling the participants (of this thread) to "shut up".

As much as I dislike it when people flagrantly disregard/violate their NDAs, I only try to discourage such behavior. I suspect you may have good reasons to want people to let this thread just die. I've thought it would be a good idea, myself. Trying to force the hand of that happening, seemed like a bad idea to me, and am glad I thought it through. If/when it's time, the thread WILL die, and all that will remain are the archives of it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I think this thread is actually entertaining....keep it going!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

wkearney99 said:


> Give it a rest people. :down:


:up: Great suggestion!


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

wkearney99 said:


> Give it a rest people. :down:


It would've helped your cause, if you stated your objection, for starters...

One could always choose to simply not read ANY thread that you don't like the content of...

For all those who don't like the content of this thread, rather than :up: ing people who tell the participants to give it a rest, why don't you just find your way over to the "unsubscribe" button, and click on it?

Not enough? Take it a step further, click the "ignore thread" button.

Still not enough? Find the "ignore user" button, and click on it.

Ultimately still not enough? Then why are you still here, and reading this?

This thread really should have never existed. But, it's here, and I didn't start it. You can't un-ring a bell.

I'll CMA & point out that all my solutions listed above are suggestions, not orders.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> It would've helped your cause, if you stated your objection, for starters...
> 
> One could always choose to simply not read ANY thread that you don't like the content of...
> 
> ...


I don't see the title "Moderator", Super Moderator", or "Forum Administrator" as a title for your user profile.

If you are none of these, in any official capacity, then you have no rights to tell people what to do?



> This thread really should have never existed. But, it's here, and I didn't start it. You can't un-ring a bell.
> 
> I'll CMA & point out that all my solutions listed above are suggestions, not orders.


You must have realized that you were looking like a hypocrite.

Why is it that you tell people what to do and it's a suggestion, but someone else does it and it's an order?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

nooneuknow said:


> Even though TiVo can tell that you have changed your drive, and can still tell if you put the original back in, putting the original factory drive back in is still a hypothetical way to get around this problem. That is how you can hypothetically get around this problem, if you are that determined to try.
> 
> In the lower-octane versions of a "beta test", there are "field trials", and "open betas", where they could hypothetically not care, just to hypothetically get more participation (and perhaps, hypothetically, test the software on more units and/or analyze if there are any differences reported, or noted in the internal TiVo logs, by those who have an upgraded drive).
> 
> I think the need for the words hypothetical any hypothetically should be fairly self-explanatory. If you can't figure it out, please don't ask me about it.


I think I understand what you are saying, if you want into the beta program just change out your TiVo drives back to the originals drives, I would not want to go to that much trouble to get into the beta TiVo program.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

lessd said:


> I think I understand what you are saying, if you want into the beta program just change out your TiVo drives back to the originals drives, I would not want to go to that much trouble to get into the beta TiVo program.


Yes, that's what I was saying. I also share the sentiment you do about it.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

scandia101 said:


> <flammable "stuff">


This is a thread with somebody, other than me, as Original Poster. There are several contributors, and the thread has dynamically changed. What this other person posted, didn't even include a "why", or what their objection to the thread, or a post, was. They didn't quote anybody, and that doesn't just default it to being about the previous post, or directed at who posted it.

You weren't even part of the dialog between the person who said "Give it a rest people :down: ", and me, other than rubber :up: ing a post with no stated objection(s), or "why".

I'm sure the web/internet/TCF won't collapse under the weight of this thread.

Until, if they even bother, the other party gives their objection(s) or a "why", I'm not saying another word to YOU. Could you, please, resist the urge to throw gasoline around just to see if I set off a spark?


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> I'd say that in every case I've seen, the first rule of NDA club is that you can't talk about NDA club


 " If this is your first time at NDA Club you have to NDA "


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> This is a thread with somebody, other than me, as Original Poster. There are several contributors, and the thread has dynamically changed. What this other person posted, didn't even include a "why", or what their objection to the thread, or a post, was. They didn't quote anybody, and that doesn't just default it to being about the previous post, or directed at who posted it.


Do you really need to be told that there is no point in beating a dead horse?



> You weren't even part of the dialog between the person who said "Give it a rest people :down: ", and me, other than rubber :up: ing a post with no stated objection(s), or "why".


So?



> I'm sure the web/internet/TCF won't collapse under the weight of this thread.


?



> Until, if they even bother, the other party gives their objection(s) or a "why", I'm not saying another word to YOU.


uhm, thank you.



> Could you, please, resist the urge to throw gasoline around just to see if I set off a spark?


?


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

nooneuknow said:


> It would've helped your cause, if you stated your objection, for starters...


Why? To feed your wanna-be lawyer cravings?

Having participated in many a testing program over the years, for many different vendors, all this nonsense over NDAs is a pathetic waste of effort.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> I think this thread is actually entertaining....keep it going!


+1

I, too find the subject interesting. It's not hurting anyone - unless it violates a NDA that they may fall under, and if that is the case it is their own fault.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

wkearney99 said:


> Why? To feed your wanna-be lawyer cravings?
> 
> Having participated in many a testing program over the years, for many different vendors, all this nonsense over NDAs is a pathetic waste of effort.


:up:


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

+1 :up:



steve614 said:


> +1
> 
> I, too find the subject interesting. It's not hurting anyone - unless it violates a NDA that they may fall under, and if that is the case it is their own fault.


+1 :up:


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

wkearney99 said:


> Why? To feed your wanna-be lawyer cravings?
> 
> Having participated in many a testing program over the years, for many different vendors, all this nonsense over NDAs is a pathetic waste of effort.


Above is a quote of a reply to bierboy, not me, since I forgot the art of multi-quoting.

--------

Ok, my suspicions are confined. Thank You.

Are you telling all the other people participating in "pathetic waste of time effort" and "nonsense" threads, the same as you are here?

Are they actually listening to you?

If you want a fire to go out, you don't add fuel. You've only helped insure an almost dead thread will flare back up and keep on going, even if I left. Good job! :up:


----------

